# Taking requests!



## Alayis (Sep 14, 2006)

Instead of going the the standard introduction sort of thing, I decide to post here and ask you, forum readers for story requests. Have an idea you'd like to see rendered textually? Well, Tell me about it and I'll do my best to write a story that incorporates it. It'll be fun! And, you all might get to learn something about me, because I'm not gonna give you any direct answers. At any rate, request away, and as soon as I get a request knocked out, I'll start putting up stories of my own design.


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm an author, myself. Am I exempt?

I'm always fond of the SSBHM/XWG stories, especially when the BHM gains against his wishes. There aren't enough of those.


----------



## Alayis (Sep 15, 2006)

Exempt? Of course not. But I reserve to the right to respond to whichever requests I please. Unfortunately, though, I don't particularly feel very confident in my ability to write a BHM story, especially a forced-gain story, the level of interest in the subject matter required to write a good story just isn't there.


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 15, 2006)

Alayis said:


> Exempt? Of course not. But I reserve to the right to respond to whichever requests I please. Unfortunately, though, I don't particularly feel very confident in my ability to write a BHM story, especially a forced-gain story, the level of interest in the subject matter required to write a good story just isn't there.



Completely understand. Just giving it a shot heheh

Well whatever you do, you should include someone saying teasingly: "I'm gonna get _so fat!_" or "You're gonna get _so fat!_"

That's always hot


----------



## BTB (Sep 15, 2006)

possibilities could be
-a young woman tries to sue a food-concern claiming shes been addicted to their food
-online dating the other way, a thin woman poses as a enormous one on the net to get rid of objective males , falls in love and realizes although the man loves her he is not entirely happy and so she starts to fatten herself up
-an actress has to portray a feedee and is stuck now the pilot of the series has gone in syndication and her character is popular that way


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, i'm gonna have to go with the forced BHM wg. Or when i think about it just the 'forced' thing. It's hot and I don't know why.


----------



## Batman (Sep 15, 2006)

Ive had a few ideas that i think would make good stories:

1. A dating story concept. A gameshow where they take a thin couple and put them on possibly three dates with each other. The first where the man is fat, the second where the woman is fat, and the third where they are both fat. They would go on the show discuss theyre likes and dislikes about the dates maybe, at the end they would decide if they like the weight or not and decide to keep it? A few additional ideas with this are, maybe the couple is married and want something different, or perhaps one secretly desires the other to look a certain way (revealing the dream bodies they have for each other). This can also be interesting if the woman has to get fat for her date and she doesnt know thats what her significant other has in mind etc...maybe husband loves his women pear shaped...

2. Set in a similar universe as the above idea...Perhaps a Big Brother type of show where the cast member are altered to be fat for the series and see what its like on the fat side for the series.

3. Lastly, perhaps a time travel concept (similar ideas like this have been done on an individual level) Perhaps someone goes back in time and either influences history or introduces a "virus" that has modern day repercussions when the time traveler returns and the women are fat. Or society is fat - centric etc...


So peeps what do you think???


----------



## Coop (Sep 16, 2006)

I would love a good weight gain story with a female who starts out normal then becomes super huge. (From 130 to 400) Also with alot of detail on the butt/ass/bottom/ region


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 16, 2006)

I had a story idea, but I'm having trouble juggling all the others that I am working on.

I imagine, a _Lord of the Rings_ kind of tale. A Princess is cursed to gradually put on weight, and she must embark on a journey to a famous Sorceress that can reverse the spell.

Of course, she keeps fattening up, making her travels more and more difficult. And of course, they're on a timetable, because eventually, she'll get too fat to walk, and will be stuck where she lies.

Of course, she would have some company on the quest: a female knight of the Queen's Guard, a female elf, and maybe a woman pirate or something.

Or, you could read the Fett City Chronicles, see what you think, and you can write the third one for me. PM me, if interested.


----------



## bentley23 (Oct 1, 2006)

hey, can you write a story about a girl getting fat on her cheerleading squad the other girls tease her and humiliate her after practice in the locker room. i really enjoyed the alice storys, i dont know if you have read them or not. so alot of teasing from the better looking cheerleaders. and can ya have them make her act like the pilsbury doughboy when they poke her. have them just act really snotty and say stuff like, oh, careful sweetie dont want to burst a button and poke her. well let me know if ya want anymore guidelines. i hope ya can do the story, thanx very much. -casey


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello Bentley23, I'm currently working on a story based on the film "Mean Girls", where the character of Regina George gains much more weight than she did in the film. There's plenty of catty remarks and scronful hijinxs that I think will indeed entertain you. Matt L.


----------



## Bungle_Harris (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd love to see a weight gain story based on the Star Trek universe - perhaps even set on Deep Space Nine, where every woman piles on the weight in a matter of 20 seconds. The idea of Kira busting her belt and splitting her seams sounds kinda cool!


----------



## AMbomb (Oct 10, 2006)

A short, thick Asian girl with gigantic legs who outlifts and outweighs a tall, thin guy.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Mar 26, 2007)

A Male corporation who researches an arsinal of new weapons that will be able to devastate women through inflation or fattening especially the ass.


----------



## Nalim (Mar 27, 2007)

I would like to read story about plump woman which is cheating on her husband. She loves stuffing and just finished stuffing herself with assistance of her lover when her husband calls her he will be home in an hour (a week earlier than planed) and is bringing her lots of food. And of course she can not let him know she just stuffed herself because she is usually stuffing herself only before making love and he knows it.


----------



## Snorri Sturluson (Mar 27, 2007)

Kenster102.5 said:


> A Male corporation who researches an arsinal of new weapons that will be able to devastate women through inflation or fattening especially the ass.



Reminds me vaguely of the old sci-fi concept of a war that specifically wipes out most of a gender (thus causing governments to institute breeding programs for repopulation). A corporation researched the next generation of weaponry, only to have it actually used, but instead of a weapon that kills most women, it makes them barren (though weight gain would counter such an effect). Thus, government fattening programs as nations race to repopulate.

Just a thought


----------



## Phrozen (Apr 1, 2007)

coyote wild said:


> Well whatever you do, you should include someone saying teasingly: "I'm gonna get _so fat!_" or "You're gonna get _so fat!_"
> 
> That's always hot



Haha yea I always did enjoy those ones too. Self denial and/or not wanting to gain weight always make for good ones. I'm actually not big into sci-fi or LotR type stories unless they're done super well. Although I am a fan of magic based stories. Especially ones that have lots of description to go with them!:eat2:


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've asked for this before, still haven't seen anything new like it. I like stories where the woman uses her curvier figure to physically dominate people in her life, albeit only in a playful way or to someone who deserves it.

A good example of what I mean is Katie by Bootyman in the weightroom library. I especially liked that one because her boyfriend was always working out, and yet her fatcovered muscles were still too much for him.


----------



## Coop (Apr 3, 2007)

>_>

<_<

Sorry to point out the obvious but I don't think this guy is gonna respond to our requests anytime soon.


----------



## Observer (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree. I've even considered closing the thread. 

My reason for leaving it open: to see if any of the suggestions would inspire new stories by anyone. So far, nothing.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 17, 2007)

I would love to see stories about bottom heavy guys seducing slender women and the women being totally enthralled by there ever growing butts and thighs. Something like the Katie by Bootyman but reversed.:eat2:


----------



## Garfield (Apr 17, 2007)

chicken legs said:


> I would love to see stories about bottom heavy guys seducing slender women and the women being totally enthralled by there ever growing butts and thighs. Something like the Katie by Bootyman but reversed.:eat2:



Hi, do You understand German language? I know some stories in German...


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 17, 2007)

No, I don't know German, but I do know of programs that can help me translate them.

Why, do know of stories about bottom heavy men :smitten:?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 17, 2007)

chicken legs said:


> Why, do know of stories about bottom heavy men :smitten:?


May be, because I'm such a bottom heavy (not very heavy unfortunately...) man...


----------



## mark1 (Apr 20, 2007)

I've always wanted to read a story about an FA who makes voodoo dolls of his favorite women and makes each one enormous in certain areas of their body by adding wax to their figures sometimes while they're out in public


----------



## Coop (Apr 20, 2007)

And yet the starter of said topic has yet to reply.

Sorry if I'm being a jerk but I think this topic no longer serves any purpose.


----------



## doctorx (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh, I don't know. 

The voodoo idea actually sparked my interest. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## darwin (Apr 29, 2007)

fit girls growing out of their fitness routines, or just getting lazy (and thus gaining a few pounds) always do it for me


----------

